# Aldi - Cycling Gear Restock



## Angelfishsolo (12 Sep 2008)

Looks like Aldi is restocking to sell more cycling clothing and accessories from 18th September. Prices look great and usually the product quality is better than the price would suggest.


----------



## wlc1 (12 Sep 2008)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week38thursday08.htm?WT.z_src=main

The trousers don't fit the models but it is very very cheap. Look at those shoes.. LOL


----------



## ACS (12 Sep 2008)

wlc1 said:


> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week38thursday08.htm?WT.z_src=main
> 
> The trousers don't fit the models but it is very very cheap. Look at those shoes.. LOL



Cycling a sport for the rich and elite or a sport for all? 

Perhaps some cyclist who contribute to this forum can only afford shoes like those available from Aldi / Lidi ?

Personally I am not able to afford the prices asked for by my local LBS and less enlightened members of our fraternity may giggle at me behind my back because I am not wearing the latest 'Gucci' gear when I have a go at a local TT. Surely the fact I am there taking part is far more important than how expensive my kit has cost.

I will be purchasing a pair and next time somone stomps past you he may be wearing the shoes you find so amusing......


----------



## Otto (12 Sep 2008)

Well I'll be queing up If I remember..those gloves look really good


----------



## LLB (12 Sep 2008)

All the winter trousers in Lidl were sold out in my size by the time I got in there. I'm hoping they will have some this time in Aldi.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Sep 2008)

I bought a few bits when i first started out & they are good value for money. Not always the best fit but ideal for starting out & I have some aldi gear in my locker at work for back up, when i get in soaked. 
The socks are certainly worth having & IMO are better than Endura ones at a higher price. But some of the gloves last time, but not used them yet


----------



## Dayvo (12 Sep 2008)

LLB said:


> All the winter trousers in Lidl were sold out in my size by the time I got in there. I'm hoping they will have some this time in Aldi.



Was that the children's sizes, LLB!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Sep 2008)

Well said. I currently survive on State Benefits and can not afford even entry level Branded Clothing even my bike is Circa 1990's.

I remember this happening when I was a County Standard Runner. Designer shoes, tracksuits, vests, shorts, the whole nine yards. At the end of the day when you are on the track or road nobody can actually see what you are wearing and you are judged by performance and not kit.




satans budgie said:


> Cycling a sport for the rich and elite or a sport for all?
> 
> Perhaps some cyclist who contribute to this forum can only afford shoes like those available from Aldi / Lidi ?
> 
> ...


----------



## LLB (12 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Was that the children's sizes, LLB!



Little legs and all that


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Sep 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Well said. I currently survive on State Benefits and can not afford even entry level Branded Clothing even my bike is Circa 1990's.
> 
> I remember this happening when I was a County Standard Runner. Designer shoes, tracksuits, vests, shorts, the whole nine yards. At the end of the day when you are on the track or road nobody can actually see what you are wearing and you are judged by performance and not kit.



You are right that the ability and fitness of the person riding the bike makes much more of a difference than their clothing. Some people love to buy all the latest gear but you shouldn't worry if you can't afford it.


----------



## yello (12 Sep 2008)

Those shoes look worth a look. Some features there that you'd find on much more expensive shoes... how good they are is another matter! Last time I tried Aldi shoes though, their smallest size was too big for me!

The jacket looks interesting too.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Sep 2008)

the aldi stuff is popular in my cycling club, so any worries about snobbery should be set aside. the shoes look a lot more than £20 worth of kit. it's over 3 years since aldi last did shoes, and the club members who bought them swear by them.

even my £25 pair of cycling shorts were comfortable for 80 miles of the wild wales challenge, so i now know that spending a packet on more expensive shorts is pointless, when most riding i do is lower milage than that.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Sep 2008)

Anyone know if the waterproof jacket and overtrousers are any good? We were just about to order some Altura stuff for my husband but the Aldi stuff looks good and there's an Aldi 5 miles away so we can be there first thing Thursday... if people think they're worth it.

I bought a sailing jacket from Lidl 2 years ago and it's been brilliant on the boat so I'm certainly not averse to Lidl/Aldi stuff but sometimes it doesn't live up to the marketing.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Sep 2008)

the waterproof jacket is quite good, although i must confess i've only used it on a few occasions. i think of it more as a stash in the pocket jacket than a winter weather jacket.


----------



## Wobbly Wheels (12 Sep 2008)

I'm not proud, so I'll certainly be checking to see if my local Aldi has them on the day.

Definately can't afford anything too expensive.


----------



## Cat (12 Sep 2008)

I bought the Light weight Cycle Jacket from Aldi's, only cost me something like £7.00 tho not the price that’s marked up on their website, and its the same jacket.....

The zip broke on first time wearing it, but other than that, i used to it wash the boat, being waterproof and all, it was pretty good, since the wind was blowing the jet wash water over me it must have lasted a good couple of hours before the water came through, then only took about 10 - 15 mins to dry completely in the coast wind, I was pretty impressed.

Only wore it once at the moment.

I'm lucky enough that my work has bought my cycle stuff, so it aint cost me a penny, wish they would buy me the Tacx VR too (http://tacxvr.be/)

A while back i bought the fingerless cycle gloves and they are brilliant, i even fell off the bike skidded across the floor, my hands were fine and the gloves survived it and still looked like new


----------



## yenrod (13 Sep 2008)

satans budgie said:


> Cycling a sport for the rich and elite or a sport for all?
> 
> Perhaps some cyclist who contribute to this forum can only afford shoes like those available from Aldi / Lidi ?
> 
> ...



As much I did spend 145 quid on a pair of shoes recent believe me I spent *years* with no cash and getting months out of stuff ie transmissions etc...

Cycling clothes generally last a good while.

I dont own that much and even washing stuff - it lasts a while.

Ive done my time of riding and seeing people with fantastic stuff - performances come from position not the latest gear.


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Sep 2008)

Bumholes  

Just spent £54 on some new shoes.

Will get a waterproof though

Most of my other stuff came from Decathlon, their BTwin stuff is pretty cheap but good quality.


----------



## wlc1 (13 Sep 2008)

satans budgie I'm not knocking it mate I'm just saying you get what you pay for. 

Worth splashing out a few extra quid for something that'll last longer IMHO.

You buy what you want and if you can't afford much more then a great bet.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Sep 2008)

All the Aldi / Lidl cycle gear I've bought has been perfectly good and a bargain for the price. Those shoes look every bit as good as the pair I got half-price for £30 a year ago.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Sep 2008)

About 4 years ago, when I was getting into cycling, I bought Lidl/Aldi stuff as a low-cost _trial_ of whether I really was going to do this cycling malarky and whether the jackets, padded shorts, shoes etc really made a difference to my cycling enjoyment.

Yes, I am really doing this cycling malarky.
Yes, the right clothing really does make a difference.

I reckon the ALDI stuff is slightly better than Lidl but both are great for low cost clothing and kit. Besides, if it's rubbish - well it's not _that_ much 'wasted' (though I appreciate that even Lidl/Aldi prices are steep for some ). If you can afford higher prices - go for it. I did chat to one guy who had a very nice Specialized short-sleeved top. He did a lot of cycling and reckoned that, before they wore out, the shirts began to smell too much, so had to be chucked out.  I could buy 3 Lidl shirts for his 1 Spesh 
There's no doubt that the fit, wicking etc is better on the nore expensive brands, so you gets what you pays for.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (17 Sep 2008)

scoosh said:


> About 4 years ago, when I was getting into cycling, I bought Lidl/Aldi stuff as a low-cost _trial_ of whether I really was going to do this cycling malarky and whether the jackets, padded shorts, shoes etc really made a difference to my cycling enjoyment.
> 
> Yes, I am really doing this cycling malarky.
> Yes, the right clothing really does make a difference.
> ...




I think that's why Lever Brothers invented Persil, was it not?!


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (17 Sep 2008)

*Yeah!*

Got some stuff tonight in Old Trafford Aldi, I asked if they were bringing out the stock tonight and he went and got the whole rack, I got 1st dibs but there were other cycling types hovering too. Got top jacket and waterproof reflective jacket, cheap as chips!


----------



## Downward (17 Sep 2008)

Priscilla Parsley said:


> Got some stuff tonight in Old Trafford Aldi, I asked if they were bringing out the stock tonight and he went and got the whole rack, I got 1st dibs but there were other cycling types hovering too. Got top jacket and waterproof reflective jacket, cheap as chips!



Did thay heva everything in all sizes ?
Our one only seems to have obscure sizes


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (17 Sep 2008)

yeah small to xl, reet good


----------



## bigjim (17 Sep 2008)

> I'm not knocking it mate I'm just saying you get what you pay for.



Actually that "marketing speak" statement is not always true.

Jim


----------



## wlc1 (17 Sep 2008)

Well yes it is bigjim, pay more for a car and get a better car, pay more for a bike and get a better bike, pay more for a watch and get a better watch, pay more for bike kit and .... well, need I go on ?

I agree it is rather person dependant but on the whole, I'm afraid, the more it costs you the better quality and fit and I find it lasts longer.

Just my experiences though. 

I'm not knocking cheap kit at all, I'd rather people could afford it and get out on their bikes but don't kid yourself that cheap is always best.


----------



## Alan Frame (17 Sep 2008)

I'd advise anyone buying the winter jacket to try it on before they leave the store.

I bought one of these and the yellow rain jacket both in the same size and found that there is a massive difference in size between the two...the yellow one is fine but the winter jacket was tight enough to prevent breathing !

It's going back tomorrow and I'll have to do without as I'm a fat bast@rd XL.


----------



## xroads (17 Sep 2008)

Aldi kit is much better than Lidl.
Still have a pair of winter longs + winter jersey from 2 years ago. Good quality stuff. Hoping to get a few more pairs tomorrow.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Sep 2008)

wlc1 said:


> Well yes it is bigjim, pay more for a car and get a better car, pay more for a bike and get a better bike, pay more for a watch and get a better watch, pay more for bike kit and .... well, need I go on ?



That is just not true. So many times you pay for the marque, label, badge, etc rather than quality. I agree that on occasions items which are too cheep are false econemy but keep in mind Aldi / Lidl stuff is already being sold for half the RRP.

Then again you may be someone who equates better to popular and/or flash.


----------



## PaulB (18 Sep 2008)

Just returned from my expedition to Aldi. I kid you not, it was like walking into a real life episode of the Jeremy Kyle show! There was an aggressive beggar outside with two pit-bull type dogs telling people how much he wanted them to give him! Then once inside, I heard the drama unfold (the volume the conversation was at made it impossible not to feel intimately aqcuainted with the main characters) of some girl's mis-carriage to one of several candidates as potential father-to-be.

To the good stuff, I got two pairs of an overshoe/winter hat combo, two long-sleeve cycling jerseys, a pair of fair-quality padded long riding pants for winter (all the above from Crane Cycles) and two pairs of winter socks. How much? Go on, have a guess? The same price as a Kop ticket for the visit of Pey Esh Vey Eindhoven actually. Not bad, eh?


----------



## ChrisKH (18 Sep 2008)

I was half expecting to see BTFB at the Pitsea branch but I was first there. Shoes actually look ok (8,9 & 10 in stock) but were too wide for me (slim foot). Got some bibs, socks and a winter cycling jersey all in black. Lightweight raincoat looked ok as well but didn't fit me right, so it will have to be an Altura version for me then.


----------



## punkypossum (18 Sep 2008)

Raided our local store at 9 this morning, first person in, but even then they only seemed to have one item of everything in my size, grabbed the only pair of ladies trousers (3/4 length on me, but hey, I'm used to that), also 2 long sleeved jerseys, the winter jacket, 2 pairs of gloves and the overshoes/cap combo. All seems to fit ok, although I have noticed that all the sizes seem to come out tighter than last time (and no, I haven't got bigger!)

By the time I left the store about 9.15, most of the gear had already gone!


----------



## ELL (18 Sep 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> That is just not true. So many times you pay for the marque, label, badge, etc rather than quality. I agree that on occasions items which are too cheep are false econemy but keep in mind Aldi / Lidl stuff is already being sold for half the RRP.
> 
> Then again you may be someone who equates better to popular and/or flash.




Have to agree especially when it comes to clothing. You pay for the name not the quality. Think I will have to have a look in Aldi soon and see what they have got


----------



## LLB (18 Sep 2008)

Am not able to get to mine for another couple of hours, was after some troosers


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Sep 2008)

I just got the overshoes. The winter jackets look good but I really don't need one.


----------



## saddlesoar (18 Sep 2008)

Have also been to Aldi.

A bit disapointed with the jacket described as breathable. I almost passed out when I tried it on from the heat it retained when I was standing still!

Did get some trousers though, and a 204 piece drill bit set!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Sep 2008)

We just spent nearly £90 on stuff! Included

The padded jackets for both of us
Waterproof coat for him
2 pairs gloves for me, 1 pair for him
Overshoes and hat for him
Bib trousers for him
Waterproof overtrousers for him
Socks for me

£90 may be a lot of money but we seem to have got a lot of kit for it. Of course it's not rainy now so we can't try it out in anger yet but it's a great deal cheaper than the Altura stuff I bought last week although clearly thinner material.


----------



## Over The Hill (18 Sep 2008)

Just come back with :

Wet kit 
Lightweight waterproof jacket and overtrousers

Warm kit
Long sleeve top (red- dont get black people!) 
Long cycle trousers
Thermal undies top and bottom
Socks x2 pairs 
Overshoes and hat combo set (well overshoes should be in the wet kit section) 

Not bad at £66 for the lot - all seemed a bargain and quality looks ok but time will tell.

Shopped in Reading branch (the one near the train station in town) at lunch time today. I think it was all in stock but selling fast. Six cyclists in there while I was looking. 
If you get the thermal undies watch out as they have a size on them with a tiny sticker. I thought they must be one size as could not find the a size. Luckily by chance I picked up the right size in both!


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2008)

Just got waterproof overtrousers as I've shrunk rather a lot since last years purchase and a pair of winter socks - we'll see how these are but they look better than the decathlon ones I've got.

The shoes looked good for £20, the winter jackets - good feel to them...

The store also got out locks, computers, glasses that were left over from last time.

Plenty of everything in my local store - and that was 6.30pm


----------



## LLB (18 Sep 2008)

Managed to get some winter long troosers (Or is that short troosers )

I've been after some for a while so well pleased to have them now


----------



## yenrod (18 Sep 2008)

I went and checked them out.

They are only SPD compatible.


----------



## yenrod (18 Sep 2008)

Did see these though - BUT they only had womens versions: juh reckon it'd be sad if I got one (in massive - as womens sizes are usualy small) as they do look ok yet like ive mentioned womens fit !

Would be it 'right'


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2008)

I ended up with a womens one last year - they aren't women specific, other than the arms were not long enough .... ended up with a Decathlon Rock Rider waterproof - £20 and ideal for commuting - still waterproof after a whole winter and summer !!


----------



## yenrod (18 Sep 2008)

fossyant said:


> I ended up with a womens one last year - they aren't women specific, other than the arms were not long enough .... ended up with a Decathlon Rock Rider waterproof - £20 and ideal for commuting - still waterproof after a whole winter and summer !!



Might go and try them on...


----------



## milkmanchris (18 Sep 2008)

saddlesoar said:


> Have also been to Aldi.
> 
> A bit disapointed with the jacket described as breathable. I almost passed out when I tried it on from the heat it retained when I was standing still!



Gotta agree with that

I bought my first lycra today, jacket and jersey, nice fit too although my 5'8 12 stone can hardly be described as x large anywhere else but Aldi in Selby

Also got some chilli coated peanuts v tasty and a cheap Chillian Shiraz that is going down very well thank you very much


----------



## Mortiroloboy (19 Sep 2008)

I got a ladeez size large rain jacket, I'm taking it back as the sleeves were too short, and my t*ts are too small


----------



## BMR (19 Sep 2008)

Hi, I bought 2 pair of socks, a pair of waterproof overtrousers and a pair of gloves, all seem a nice fit as well, I also went to our local lidle bought a couple af alloy drinking bottles and a lightset combined with computer for the full susp bike.


----------



## cheadle hulme (19 Sep 2008)

I got the winter jacket in blue. I'm going to remove the Crane sports label and add some iron on Assos labels I got off ebay. It fits like a dream.

Also got some microwaveable tapas. 1 min and they're absolutely gorgeous. going down well with the cheapo Steinhauser pils.

On the downside, the waterproof fluoro jacket seemed to be very waterproof. From the inside as well as the outside.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Sep 2008)

cheadle hulme said:


> On the downside, the waterproof fluoro jacket seemed to be very waterproof. From the inside as well as the outside.


 I felt the material it was made out of and put it straight back - way too sweaty 

The training jacket is the bargain of this year for me though - really practical for the morning commute. Good idea with the labels, I should have bought a black jacket, some rapha labels, and made up a poncy back story for the garment...


----------



## alp1950 (20 Sep 2008)

Anyone know if the ladies' winter cycling trousers are a different cut from the men's? The local Aldi had messed up the labels and the same set of trousers had two different labels one indicating womenswear the other mens.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Sep 2008)

I just picked up a pair of padded cycling trousers and a set of the winter gloves. The padding will take a little while to get used to but they do feel very comfortable. The gloves are not the greatest fit but will certainly do the job. For £13.98 I really can't complain :-)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Sep 2008)

alp1950 said:


> Anyone know if the ladies' winter cycling trousers are a different cut from the men's? The local Aldi had messed up the labels and the same set of trousers had two different labels one indicating womenswear the other mens.




I would have thought so, especially around the hip and groin area. The sizing on mine is printed inside the left leg (on the outside wall) about 6 inches down.


----------



## savage (26 Sep 2008)

i bought two pairs of bib trousers, two winter cycling tops, winter jacket top, fluo jacket, hat and overshoes and gloves all for about the same price as two summer tops with a fancy make. have used most of it and apart from the jacket being a bit non breathable it is great.


----------

